# Safari: fonction de surlignage lors d'une recherche



## phil_stev (25 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,  


J'ai switché il y a environ 1 an et j'apprécie de plus en plus mon iMac et les possibilités qu'il offre. 

Récemment, j'ai téléchargé la version 4 de safari et j'ai été bluffé par sa rapidité et par ses qualités esthétiques. J'aimerai beaucoup l'adopter; il y a cependant quelque chose qui me retient encore: en l'absence de la barre outil de google qui n'existe pas encore pour ce programme, la fonction de surlignage des occurrences d'une recherche me manque vraiment. 

J'ai en vain cherché un pluggin qui pourrait remplir cette fonction: quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce petit problème? 

Un grand merci d'avance pour toute info à ce sujet.


Philippe


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2009)

cmd+F


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

et ca donne ca par exemple en recherche "pluggin"


----------



## phil_stev (25 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides.  

Toutefois, à moins que quelque chose ne m'ait échappé, cmd+F oblige à réécrire le mot recherché  et ne permet que d'en mettre un seul en évidence; ce que j'aime dans la fonction de la google-bar, c'est que tous les mots saisis dans la fenêtre de recherche sont surlignés et qu'il ne faut les introduire qu'une seule fois.

Existe-t-il une astuce que je n'aurais pas encore découverte dans la fonction cmd+F pour obtenir ce que je recherche?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2009)

phil_stev a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses rapides.
> 
> Toutefois, à moins que quelque chose ne m'ait échappé, cmd+F oblige à réécrire le mot recherché


non
tu as suivant- précédent pour passer d'une occurence à l'autre ( dans la fenêtre de recherche ou au menu safari ou raccourci : cmd+G)



> et ne permet que d'en mettre un seul en évidence


oui et non
une phrase de plusieurs mots sera surlignée ( l'équivalent du google "chercher la phrase" )
mais pas : phrase OU de OU plusieurs OU mots

Note du modo : Et une recherche de "Safari" dans la table d'orientation t'aurais appris que tu devais ouvrir ce topic dans "Internet et réseau", et non dans "Applications &#8230; 

On déménage !


----------



## phil_stev (26 Mars 2009)

Oups, sorry d'avoir ouvert le topic au mauvais endroit ! :rose:

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide : j'y vois plus clair 

Reste que je serais assez content que la barre Google soit développée pour Safari :mouais:

@+


Philippe


----------

